# What is your favorite guilty pleasure?



## Violanthe

All right, fess up. What is that book hidden under your bed? What is that tv show you watch when no one is around? What is the film you walk into with sunglasses on? What are the books, shows and movies that you are hesitant to admit to liking?


----------



## HLGStrider

Children's picture books? But I really don't hesitate to admit to liking anything. My maternal grandmother's genes run strong within me and that side of the family really likes to be strange. . . I'm more likely to hide things I write.


----------



## YayGollum

I, of course, do not care enough about other people's opinions of me to hide my preferences. Yay for honesty! But then, an author that I muchly enjoy, which I do not bring up very much because I know that most despise her, for some crazy reason ---> Ayn Rand. She wrote the first books to make me spontaneously stand up and cheer.  Atlas Shrugged might just be my favorite book of all time. There is a work of speculative fiction! Nice epicness. And I don't care who knows my opinion!  oh well.

Television programs? No, I am not ashamed of any television programs that I currently watch. But then, I live with some people who have pretty much all of the same tastes as myself.

Nothing for movies, either. I waste my monies on the theater very seldomly, anyways.

Yay Ayn Rand, though! You're all crazy! *hides*


----------



## SpankusAurilius

As much as I try to despise them, I have a certain thing with Disney movies. The older ones though (older to me). Such as "The Sword And The Stone", "Aladdin", and that precious jem, "The Lion King". Even though I disagree with some of their productions, I do believe that they can serve some good influence..... I like circus peanuts too (don't really know if that really qualifies as a guilty pleasure, but i'm adamant about this).........


----------



## YayGollum

You're crazy, dude. No offense. Circus peanuts? Ick! *has never even tried them, since they don't look very good*  Is having the ability to enjoy a Disney film an especially evil thing? Whoops! Yay for The Land Before Time! That was a Disney one, yes? oh well. I can't find the thing to rent it, nowadays.


----------



## HLGStrider

The first Land Before Time was Spielburg, but I'm not sure what company he did it with. After that the proceded to make five or six or seven or a hundred gosh awful sequels.


----------



## Starbrow

Occasionally I just want to veg in front of the TV. Some of those guilty pleasures are , or were, Charmed, Buffy, the Vampire Slayer, and Xena, the Warrior Princess. 

There. I've revealed my deep, dark secrets.


----------



## Talierin

Hah I love Xena! I guess my current favorite guilty pleasure is America's Next Top Model - speaking of which I must go see who wins it all - GO JOANIE!


----------



## Daranavo

Thai Food, specifially Ped Thai, CHicken (hot), and a nice bottle of Mondavi Cab sov. An open bottle is an empty bottle. "I'm not drinkin Merlot!" Shots of Sambuku shaken with a pinch of sugar and ice. Yummy if you like good 'n plenty candy as I do. Yes I know, but I can not stand the taste of beer and if you worked where I work, a nice stiff drink just may be the ticket to avoiding lead poisoning via. .45 fmj to the noggen. 

The rest I can not display here. *wink*


----------



## Goldberry344

I still listen to *nsync......

and I LOVE country music.


----------



## Violanthe

Xena was always one of my guilty pleasures as well. Right now, two of my favorites are The OC and Nip/Tuck


----------



## Rhiannon

I read lots of fanfiction when I'm burned out, and even when I'm not burned out I like to read good fanfiction. I'm picky about the fanfiction I do read--there are a few very specific fandoms and couples I support. Rurouni Kenshin, Inuyasha, Labyrinth, and LotR (though not recently, and only Eowyn/Faramir fics) are pretty much the only things I read fanfiction for, though if I can find a good Spirited Away fic it makes me very happy.

I just discovered that I love Oreos and peanut butter. 

I wouldn't call anime a guilty pleasure, because I'm too much of a geek to be embarrassed by it (especially when it's becoming so mainstream), and I'm really picky about what I watch (I'm even pickier about the manga I read), but I think Inuyasha has to be a guilty pleasure--it's so operatic and full of melodrama, and it's so ridiculous and serious at the same time. 

Project Runway was definitely a huge guilty pleasure, and so it Top Model, though I haven't been watching that this year--too busy! No time for TV! 

I wouldn't call comic books a guilty pleasure either, though lots of people seem surprised when they find out that I'm into them. I don't even follow monthly titles unless it's something my brother follows, like Daredevil, or more recently John Constantine: Hellblazer--I mostly read trade paperback collections, because I can't handle waiting between issues. I love Hellboy, Usagi Yojimbo, Sandman, Sin City, John Constantine and (depending on the writer) Batman, Daredevil, and Spiderman. I'd really like to have time to explore more titles from the Vertigo label (created to publish Sandman under, basically). 

I _love_ the movie 10 Things I Hate About You. Also Kate & Leopold, but that has a lot to do with the presence of Hugh Jackman. I have the soundtrack to the animated movie _The Swan Princess_. I like Gilmore Girls and Batman: The Animated Series and Angel (and I've never actually watched Buffy, either). 

And I LOVE Firefly, and I'm not at all guilty about that one. I'm doing my best to convert the rest of the world to it (the entire theatre department at school has now seen the series).


----------



## Starbrow

My husband bought the Firefly series collection and I'm really starting to get into it also.


----------



## Hammersmith

YayGollum said:


> I, of course, do not care enough about other people's opinions of me to hide my preferences. Yay for honesty! But then, an author that I muchly enjoy, which I do not bring up very much because I know that most despise her, for some crazy reason ---> Ayn Rand. She wrote the first books to make me spontaneously stand up and cheer.  Atlas Shrugged might just be my favorite book of all time. There is a work of speculative fiction! Nice epicness. And I don't care who knows my opinion!  oh well.
> 
> Television programs? No, I am not ashamed of any television programs that I currently watch. But then, I live with some people who have pretty much all of the same tastes as myself.
> 
> Nothing for movies, either. I waste my monies on the theater very seldomly, anyways.
> 
> Yay Ayn Rand, though! You're all crazy! *hides*


Ayn Rand is the worst author ever to have been spawned out from a swamp of abominable filth. Atlas Shrugged is the most evil and diabolical book ever written (or spontaneously summoned forth from the abyss) and deserves to be burned. I pity your choices, sir.

My guilty pleasure would be glam rock, especially Cinderella and Bon Jovi.


----------



## YayGollum

Ha! Yes, yes, as I alluded to earlier, I am aware of the general public's view on that lady and her writings. I am not entirely clear on how someone can judge who is a better writer than another, unless a bunch of writers get together to write a story about the same specific thing, and I get to see whose style I enjoy the most. But oh well. I definitely didn't enjoy all of her stories, though, but I am pretty achingly confused as to why anyone could hate Atlas Shrugged. The only other person who I was able to have a conversation with about it hated it. The only reasons that she gave for her opinion was that it was too long, boring, and the writing style wasn't flowery enough. Ick. Are those the usual opinions, Hammersmith person, for why Atlas Shrugged is an evil book? Anyways, I expected pity or confusion or repulsion, but then, this is the thread for those sorts of reactions, yes?


----------



## Rhiannon

Firefly is the best show _ever_.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, you already mentioned that, crazy Rhiannon person. But then, how is that a guilty pleasure, in any way? I muchly agree with you that the Firefly show was very good. I ran into a Serenity role-playing game book, recently, but, like any other Firefly type of thing, it quickly disappeared.  oh well. Maybe this could be a guilty pleasure sort of thing, since every fan of the show and movie, besides myself, feels the need to act overwhelmingly geeky about it. Probably just trying to spread the love. But then, the less geek-oriented types are a bit put off by overwhelming geekiness. Pulling the geekiness back a bit shouldn't prevent you from telling people why it's so great, yes?


----------



## Rhiannon

I think it bears repeating, crazy YayGollum person. And I already pointed out that I'm not at all guilty about it, though you _could_ call it a guilty pleasure on account of how much time I've spent watching Firefly when I should have been doing other things, like studying. And as to everyone acting overwhelming geeky about it, the word 'geek' was originally used to describe carnival performers who did grotesque things, usually biting the heads off of live chickens. I don't know about you, but _I_ wouldn't want to mess with a live chicken eating crazy type person. But geek also means a person who is single-mindedly dedicated to a pursuit or interest, and Firefly is so very very good that people get all absorbed in it and want to geek up the world with Firefly goodness. 

We're making the world a better place, Yay. A better, shinier place.


----------



## YayGollum

We're making the world a better place, Yay. A better, shinier place.
Yes, I know about that other sort of geek. I was talking about the second one that you mentioned, which isn't normally the sort of person to be especially wary of. Hm. Would I be especially wary of the first type of geek? It isn't as if I believe that he'd bite my head off, if I messed with him too much. And I have no chickens to protect. oh well. I'd ask him how uncomfortable it is. Anyways, I understand why any geek would wish to spread the love of their particular interest. I was merely pointing out that you could get more good done by way of not being so aggressive about it. The less geeky will be more taken aback by your zealousness than interested in the stories. Yay Firefly, of course. I wish that I could find those comics, in this area.


----------



## Varokhâr

Professional wrestling. Has been for years. Completely ridiculous, and completely fun 

Especially the ECW. Oh Elbereth, how I miss that bunch...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*tries to decide which side of her personality should be allowed to answer*

Sweets are nice... 

Action/adventure/romance/comedy as movies, books or a little tv.

Anime/manga art! 

Fighting with boys isn't something a girl should admit to...

*runs away*


----------



## Daranavo

Geeky chicks have an incredible hotness to them. *Points to his noggen, closes one eye and nods*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Daranavo said:


> Geeky chicks have an incredible hotness to them. *Points to his noggen, closes one eye and nods*


You would just love to get killed, wouldn't you. *narrowed eyes*

Nice tiger by the way. Though a wolf could be more fitting. 

*realizes that she actually responded to the post* gerrr *marches off but considers beating something with a shovel*


----------



## Arlina

Guilty Pleasure? Mine would have to be anime and mangas...I'm a huge anime fan, especially Wolf's Rain, and my favorite mangas would be Chrono Crusade and Cross...

...I think most of my money goes towards those two things...I need help...::sighs::


----------



## Rhiannon

YayGollum said:


> Yay Firefly, of course. I wish that I could find those comics, in this area.


 
I was actually disappointed in the comic books--they just didn't have the same vibrancy as the show, and the art was good, but not excellent. Comic book art needs to be more dynamic to really be effective, IMHO.


----------



## Shireman D

So what if I do watch DVDs of Star Trek (the original series) when I'm doing the ironing? It doesn't hurt anyone does it?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Shireman D said:


> So what if I do watch DVDs of Star Trek (the original series) when I'm doing the ironing? It doesn't hurt anyone does it?



Could hurt you if you pay more attention to good old Spock than to the board!


----------



## Persephone

Guilty pleasure = Margaritta

I have whenever I'm allowed -- which is not always. (drat!)


----------



## HLGStrider

If we're going to go into that sort of thing, I'll admit to spending roughly $750.00 a year on coffee. I did the math, three dollars a coffee, five days in a business week, 52 weeks in a year. . .


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

HLGStrider said:


> If we're going to go into that sort of thing, I'll admit to spending roughly $750.00 a year on coffee. I did the math, three dollars a coffee, five days in a business week, 52 weeks in a year. . .


You had to add it up... didn't you... 

*clings protectively to coffee mug* Mine! You shan't make me turn away! It's mine I tell you!!! =0.0= *runs away from evil math-number things*


----------



## HLGStrider

We bankers are evil that way . . . I'm better off than my two coffee a day, seven days a week, three on saturdays, supervisor though. She estimates over a 1000.00 a year spent on coffee. My department is thinking about investing in its own espresso machine to save money.


----------



## Erurainon

My discipline makes lots of my pleasures guilty, but watching cartoons a person like me doesnt watch is the best example.


----------



## Shireman D

AraCelebEarwen said:


> You had to add it up... didn't you...
> 
> *clings protectively to coffee mug* Mine! You shan't make me turn away! It's mine I tell you!!! =0.0= *runs away from evil math-number things*


 
This, er ... _precious ... _coffee mug: it doesn't have a RING in it by any chance?


----------



## Varokhâr

I should also add Morrowind (that terribly addictive little pc/xbox game to my list). I'd add _House_, but I almost never watch TV unless someone wants to watch with me.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

My favorite guilty pleasure*S* do not involve the use of the eyes... 

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

Singing in the Rain. 





Morgoththe1


----------



## Rhiannon

New guilty pleasures: 
1) Watching _Who Wants to be a Superhero?_ on SciFi. Especially when my friend Tori is watching it too, so that we can chat through the whole thing. 

2) Watching Teen Titans religiously every day (unless I'm working). And looking up the histories of all of the characters, and looking up fanart, and ordering all three volumes of the comics available from the library (three! Only three! in the whole D/FW library system, which is huge! aaaaaugh). Because Raven is so _cool_. 

3) Tormenting my sister by touching her with my toes. She _hates_ feet. It's _hilarious_.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Shireman D said:


> This, er ... _precious ... _coffee mug: it doesn't have a RING in it by any chance?


 How could you!? A stain?! In _my_ cup?!!!?

*can't think of what she was going to post for laughing*  

Really though, if I could find a coffee mug with a 'one ring' theme on it...  =^.^=


----------



## Shireman D

AraCelebEarwen said:


> How could you!? A stain?! In _my_ cup?!!!?
> 
> .^=[/quote
> 
> Mea very deeply culpa: it was, though, merely a cautious enquiry, we keep getting these chaps knocking on the door looking for rings. Most inconvenient, 'specially when the horses trample the flower beds.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

hehehe.  Anyways. =^.^=

I would have to... well no. I don't _have_ to say anything...  But if I were to say something as to my curently favorit guilty pleasure... Most likely I'd have to say a combation of writing and thinking up things to write (or not as the case may be). 

=^.^*=


----------



## HLGStrider

I've added a few since I learned how to watch tv on hulu.com
1. Clips of 'America Has Talent' or whatever show people are embarrassing themselves on nowadays.
2. Star Trek Voyager, still, on Netflix.
3. "Kitchen Nightmares" on hulu.
4. CSI

I don't really consider Psych and House guilty pleasures, but yeah, I'm addicted to those.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah, I have a confession. *hangs head in shame* It is definitely not a pleasure, though. I was recently tracked down by some old college buddies who have been attempting to get our old group back together. We were mostly a video game and anime group. We tried to do a role-playing thing, but nobody wanted to be the Dungeon Master type dude except for me, but I didn't know anything about the game. Anyways, they got me to... *shudders* go out and waste my money on something sickeningly popular. I only did it to attempt to be nice to some at least halfway decent humans! It's the World Of Woodcraft (as I call it). It's supposed to be addictive. Doesn't work on me! I care not for their carpenters, sculptors, or whittlers! Always telling me to level up more, expecting me to catch up to their characters, who apparently have no jobs. Not cool, yo. So, as soon as I get this one character as high as he can go, then they lose their excitement over some new thing that they'll expect me to buy for the game, maybe I can go back to my usual games. Ugh. World Of Woodcraft! So sickeningly popular. Anybody wanna start up a The Tolkien Forum Dot Com based guild?


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Ah, I have a confession. *hangs head in shame* It is definitely not a pleasure, though. I was recently tracked down by some old college buddies who have been attempting to get our old group back together. We were mostly a video game and anime group. We tried to do a role-playing thing, but nobody wanted to be the Dungeon Master type dude except for me, but I didn't know anything about the game. Anyways, they got me to... *shudders* go out and waste my money on something sickeningly popular. I only did it to attempt to be nice to some at least halfway decent humans! It's the World Of Woodcraft (as I call it). It's supposed to be addictive. Doesn't work on me! I care not for their carpenters, sculptors, or whittlers! Always telling me to level up more, expecting me to catch up to their characters, who apparently have no jobs. Not cool, yo. So, as soon as I get this one character as high as he can go, then they lose their excitement over some new thing that they'll expect me to buy for the game, maybe I can go back to my usual games. Ugh. World Of Woodcraft! So sickeningly popular. Anybody wanna start up a The Tolkien Forum Dot Com based guild?



My daughter plays DotA. Maybe you have played with her and didn't know. Her handle is Bloodsin.

My guilty pleasure is searching for funny pictures of cats and dogs and watching funny videos of cats and dogs on youtube.

Also, playing Starcraft with cheats. (I don't use power overwhelming, though.)


----------



## YayGollum

I evilly merged your posts, Narya lady. *hides*

Anyways, I got roped into doing this World Of Woodcraft thing. I don't know what DotA means. I think that I asked this somewhere else. Is it D. o. t. A.? Or is it Dot. A.? Or just the word Dot, then A.? I don't know. The people in that World Of Woodcraft place employ many mysterious acronyms. I am no huge expert on them. Also, I don't know of anyone called Bloodsin. Creepy name. 

Your guilty pleasures seem to be appropriately felt as guilty. 

Another one for myself, since many believe this to be silly ---> I've got lots of Star Wars books. Nothing in the prequel times. Nothing after the New Jedi Order series. Just the good ones, similar to the old trilogy. They've got a nice formula for a blend of humor and drama. So many other stories are awkward at one or the other or just stick with one.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Funny thing... I've met experienced DotA players who don't know what it means. It's "Defence of the Ancients'.
Warcraft Orcs&Humans was the first PC game i ever palyed... and my guilty pleasure is that I still play it from time to time... (select 4 units max holding ctrl FTW!)


----------



## HLGStrider

I'm a mage in World of Warcraft, gnome mage too. I like that you have to "work" so hard to get what you want in that game. I like that there are tradeskills and an auction house where you can make gold by selling stuff to other characters . . . that's actually my favorite part. 

I like that my mage earned the right to ride a Netherdrake and that several factions refer to her as their honored hero. I like the fact that my gear is better than most other mages in heroic groups though it is still more T4 than T5 and definitely not T6. I like raiding and remembering all the tricks (throw a shadow protection potion at this stage, run close at this stage, stop dps, burn them down, kill the adds). I was thrilled when I got the high roll on my bracers off Rage Winterchill. When I finally had enough badges for that really awesome ring. Not so thrilled when I bought the badge trinket only to have that SSC boss drop a much better one the next night. I really want my 41 badges back. My T4 legs need to be replaced ASAP. 

Other than that I like exploring. I like completing quests and talking to the npcs about their stories. I like picking "flowers" to make potions with. Heck, I even like in game fishing and cooking. 

You think I'm into this? You should see my husband! He has been playing since game launch and has a priest, a warrior, a hunter, and another priest at max level along with several alts. Always in search of the perfect PVP team (currently running Priest/Rogue), reads the boards obsessively . . . I'm not really into PVP. It simply isn't as much fun as PVE for me and I lose a lot. If you aren't frost as a mage, you simply don't rock PVP and I am unashamedly fire. I do remember well when a 70 hunter and Shaman were raiding Southshore just for the heck of it (this is a non-Pvp server so flagged horde aren't common) and I sheeped the Shaman and two shotted him (didn't get a chance to inspect his gear but he couldn't have had any resilience for that. Either that or he simply wasn't expecting it.). His hunter friend came running and died even quicker (wouldn't have been that easy if his dang pet hadn't been involved with some guards, though if you sheep a hunter's pet, chances are you can kill him). That felt really good. 

So, that is a long post most people won't even understand, so yeah, I play that game a lot.


----------



## Prince of Cats

I'm guilty of taking pleasure from watching Terry Gilliam's "The Adventures of Baron Munchausen"  

"I don't have time for flatulence and orgasms!"


----------



## Durin's Bane

HLGStrider said:


> ...



Ah, a fellow WoW addict then. My personal pride is a level 70 Tauren Resto Shaman in full T6 and the 'guilty pleasure' of raiding the old endgame dungeons (before tBC came out) with 4 more T6 Taurens (+some more Horde fellows if it's a 25-man). We tried War Stomping at the same time... didn't work. We're trying to get some more people tо kill Onyxia but it's hard job finding people for a 40-man (well... not that we need 40) raid that's worth nothing...


----------



## Ithrynluin

Ooh, the new season of Desperate Housewives should be starting soon...


----------



## Illuin

I must admit I’m a Banjo-Kazooie type gamer myself. The whole “first person” kill everything in site is a bit disturbing to me. As far as what I look for; being a former musician myself; thank God for Youtube. At last musicians with talent can dodge the Hollywood music industry and display their aptitude without the shabby “make money” industry destroying their dreams. My “guilty pleasure” is discovering this unknown talent on the internet. Here is an example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O49uBgsGogs


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. I know of zero Defense Of The Ancients game. The little disc I stuck in my computer merely informed me of the existence of a World Of Woodcraft. Anyways, I understood what the HLGStrider person typed but not what the Durin's Bane person typed. I hope to not figure it out! I gots to quickly get my guy to Level Seventy, then get out of there before the addiction gets me! I am quite nervous. Anyways, I mostly play role-playing type gameses on my old PlayStation. And Nethack, which is the best. 

Towards The Adventures Of Baron Munchausen ---> "Your reality, sir, is lies and balderdash and I'm delighted to say that I have no grasp of it whatsoever." Not a guilty pleasure at all. Very fun. I heard of a role-playing game based on Baron Munchausen, where you get points for exaggeration, or something like that. Sounds like all kinds of fun, to myself.


----------



## Durin's Bane

YayGollum said:


> Ah. I know of zero Defense Of The Ancients game.



It's not a game, it's a 'Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne' map.

And getting to level 70 and getting out is pointless. The game starts at level 70 so get out now!


----------



## Sidhe

I take a very guilty sort of pleasure in watching the terrible singers on X-factor. As soon as the boot camp starts though I tune out. I take a sad pleasure in watching poor performers, who genuinely believe they are exceptional, make fools of themselves. I know it's terrible. 

I'm a 50th level Captain and 48th level Champion in LotRO as well.


----------



## annadelc

Not very good at computers and one time I went to a site that asks you to join and you will get money. I wanted to know what they were talking about so I joined and then I realized that it was a gambling site... Gambling is discouraged in my religion and I felt horrible to have joined... then of course I have no idea of how to get un-registered. And no I have not told anyone and hurry to delete their spam when it comes to my email, which it is to often.
Anna del C.
Author of "The Elf and the Princess"
and "Trouble in the Elf City"


----------



## Starbrow

Guilty pleasures? Coloring and TTF, of course.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well, as long as it's not colouring TTF...I'd hate to think what your monitor looked like.


----------



## Starflower

Guilty pleasure? Hopelessly addicted to Roswell and Smallville. I seem to be reliving my teenage years, or rather, wistfully hoping that my teenage years would have been half as exciting.


----------

